# CSL stable at speed....



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Must be if he could hold a phone at 156mph! 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/4598412.stm


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

He should have just said he was a police officer and testing the car out it usually works


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

That case caused outrage up here. Considering he is a millionaire, he is barely been given a slap in the face with a Â£3,000 fine and a one year ban. He'll simply hire a driver and carry on from there. I couldn't believe he was acquitted on a technicality in the first place.

The particular road he was doing this on, at 08:40 on a normal working morning has had loads of fatal accidents on it, the most recent of which claimed four teenagers lives. It is a fast road but not that fast, never mind the fact he had a phone to his ear at the time too!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Another 14 mph and no one would of known


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

What a cock.


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Another 14 mph and no one would of known


Ah yes I remember now didn't top gear test out speed cameras and they discovered that they don't flash at over 170mph ?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> What a cock.


Yeah, what he said.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

b3ves said:


> Must be if he could hold a phone at 156mph!
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/4598412.stm


..and I thought that the technicality would have been that the CSL has a manufacturers top speed of 155mph (and a speed limiter)

Racing driver or not that is a crazy speed to be doing in UK, esp one handed.

Got off lightly I'd say.

On related issue - is ones race license revoked if one loses ones road license?


----------



## acme (May 7, 2002)

How the hell did he avoid prison? I thought it was almost obligatory at that sort of speed :?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

acme said:


> How the hell did he avoid prison? I thought it was almost obligatory at that sort of speed :?


The question has been asked many times, believe me. As I said in my original post, Â£3k fine and a year ban is a complete joke.

The funniest part, is that the Fife constabulary actually advertise where and when they will be speed trapping in the local rag, so if he was desperate to do that insane speed, he could have checked to see whether there was a chance of him being caught before he even set out.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

acme said:


> How the hell did he avoid prison? I thought it was almost obligatory at that sort of speed :?


I really don't know - others have been given a custodial sentence for less.

Maybe it's down to the Scottish judicial system...recently a woman who gave another a woman a good kicking in a parking dispute - who then subsequently died, was given 240 hours community service for pleading guilty to cupable homicide (later increased on Crown appeal to 4 years in jail).
The killers husband was admonished yesterday for attacking the womans husband in the same dispute....because he had been a "good boy"

Crazy :?

Dave


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

By the sounds of it there is no system :lol: :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> By the sounds of it there is no system :lol: :wink:


Ah but there is a system. It is probably the same system that refused a local farmer permission to turn his steading into any more than four houses, so he sold it to a developer. The developer's father happens to be a MEP and suddenly the Planning Department rolled over and approved nine houses.

The old school tie is alive and well.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Seems he paid the price (maybe not high enough) for not ticking the Bluetooth box on the options list :wink:


----------



## Fin (May 7, 2002)

And aforementioned developer is not mucking around with the prices he is charging for the houses 

Who knows the spillover might increase your house price Brett :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Fin said:


> And aforementioned developer is not mucking around with the prices he is charging for the houses
> 
> Who knows the spillover might increase your house price Brett :wink:


Ah so you know the ones. Well they have actually gone up by Â£75k since he first started advertising them. I don't know how many people in Fife can afford between Â£425k and Â£625 for a steading conversion! There have been quite a few footballers viewing though, so that might actually mean my house goes down in value :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

He wasn't really trying. At VMAX, the two CSL banged into their limiters at 158 and 160.

My non carbon fibred family saloon hit 164....which is nice.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> He wasn't really trying. At VMAX, the two CSL banged into their limiters at 158 and 160.
> 
> My non carbon fibred family saloon hit 164....which is nice.


GPS or speedo reading?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > He wasn't really trying. At VMAX, the two CSL banged into their limiters at 158 and 160.
> ...


Pukka race timing equipment I think...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


Which is probably more accurate than the local constabulary have...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > He wasn't really trying. At VMAX, the two CSL banged into their limiters at 158 and 160.
> ...


As Jampott says it was laser speed timing equipment (i.e break the laser beams not a handheld). However my speedo was extremely accurate.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Is it just me that looks at this picture...










... and thinks what a stereotypical BMW 3 series driver he looks! :lol:

An untailored off the peg 'chalkstripe wannabe' suit, hanging off him like a binliner! An open wing shirt, all matched with a ghastly tie which is tied up in a backwards 'mummy I cant tie my own tie' knot! ... all from Ciro Citterio!

My lud, the case for the prosecution rests! :roll:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

garyc said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > On related issue - is ones race license revoked if one loses ones road license?


I thought that was the case but I've just looked at my 2006 race licence
renewal form and it doesn't ask anywhere if the applicant has lost
his licence.
I don't ever remember giving the MSA my road licence details
and I think you can get a National Group B race licence at 16;
before you can drive a car on the road.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

jonno said:


> Seems he paid the price (maybe not high enough) for not ticking the Bluetooth box on the options list :wink:


On a CSL, I don't think so


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Is it just me that looks at this picture...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And he's head's too big for his body.



> "This clearly illustrates that cameras are not a money generator."


Umm, but he got fined Â£3,000 and that's all. Considering he was seconds away from taking someone's life, that sounds like cash generation to me rather than punishment or prevention. They happen to catch some using a phone when speeding, and suddenly speed cameras capable of catching dangerous drivers. What utter [email protected]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Is it just me that looks at this picture...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well he could always lose the tie, undo 3 shirt buttons, don a medallion and head for the TVR showroom.... :lol:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Well he could always lose the tie, undo 3 shirt buttons, don a medallion and head for the TVR showroom.... :lol:


ROFLMAO


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Well he could always lose the tie, undo 3 shirt buttons, don a medallion and head for the TVR showroom.... :lol:
> ...


oooo Robert you bitch! :lol: 

fancy a 'photoshop' competiton do you? :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Action from the last M3 CSL owners club meet that Rob attended......










:roll:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

That's obviously not Rob. Neither of those two guys looks like you Kevin.


----------

